# VK - Smok Stick V8 & Smok GX350 Starter Kit



## Gizmo (17/2/17)

SMOK GX350 Quad Battery Mod Purple & Smok Stick V8 Starter Kit Stainless Steel





NOW IN STOCK!

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html
​


----------



## Gizmo (17/2/17)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-gx350-quad-battery-18650-mod.html


----------

